#ubuntu-youth 2015-06-22
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
#ubuntu-youth 2018-06-26
<andres_> hey i joined u guys)))
<andres_> hey guys...
<andres_> got a question
<andres_> how do one upgrade snaps?
